# Â£1277 For New Car



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A new car for Â£1277 !!!

















The Indian Tata Nano


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I got me a nano, Â£127.70 for a 2Gb one plays moosik an everyfing


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Possibly we will see a few more lo cost cars appearing in the next few years. Ideal for people like me who use the car about 30 miles a week. No point in paying a 'mortgage' for it to sit outside the house.

Renault have something in the pipeline approx 3000 euro but is for the eastern markets. Costs too much to bring it to UK /Euro spec.

Look up the WV UP, target price Â£4000 in the hi street 2009. I hope my banger gets its next MOT, then it will last 'till then!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice red colour Griff; are you going to get one?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If the emission tests are OK as they say, I may well do so!!!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have been reading about this car for a year or so "The one lakh car", it's a fantastic achievement







I would buy one and might well do so, I like the inverse snobbery appeal too, I would not been seen dead in a Smart car but would happily drive one of these.

I remember Renault bringing out the cheap Logan for the eastern european market because "Western consumers demanded more" and then being promptly innundated with would-be buyers from the western market







It's a bag of bollox and good luck to Tata, in a runaround I want a small engine, as much space as poss and er, that's about it. What I don't want are any freakin "extras", any "image", any driving "experience" or safety bars or air bags etc etc, if I did I might as well go and buy an overpriced fat, heavy, bloated supermini like a Clio or a 207.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Are those wheels or castors?









Very clever to make a car for such money I agree, but until everyone else starts driving something so apparently insubstantial and 42 ton Polish lorries are banned from weaving all over our motorways while the driver has a snooze/reads a paper/challenges himself furiously in the debriefing room, I think I'll stick with m'Golf ta!









S.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the primary market is rural India where cheap reliable transport is seen as a way of boosting the economy.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> good luck to Tata, in a runaround I want a small engine, as much space as poss and er, that's about it. What I don't want are any freakin "extras", any "image", any driving "experience" or safety bars or air bags etc etc, if I did I might as well go and buy an overpriced fat, heavy, bloated supermini like a Clio or a 207.


One of the reasons I downsized from an Audi coupe quattro to a Nissan Micra is that I only do about 60 miles a week & running a big car was proving to be just too expensive! I still miss the Audi (lovely car to drive) but I don't miss the big bills at the garage (when it went wrong) & at the petrol station (when it needed more fuel ... often). The Micra's a bit bland I suppose & rolls mightily through the bends but it's reasonably simple, supposedly extremely reliable, well built & despite the roll it's still pretty good fun to drive, surprisingly quick (though not actually fast) too. It's all that I want of a car at the moment. I get my performance & luxury fix when I drive my girlfriends Mercedes kompressor









So all the best to Tata too


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry Griff......I thought you said "CAR"









It looks fine for the Indian market....but over here the rain will make the glue come apart


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The auto equivalent of an Alpha?

It WANTS to be a real car, but....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just found a pic of the convertible version that they are developing for the british market.



























Seriously though, whilst in India last year, we had a Tata and driver at our disposal for most of the time. It did boast a dvd player for the rear seat passengers, but the weight of it caused the roof lining to sag a little, and to be honest the quality was a little dubious to say the least. I believe that the diesel engine was based on a 40 year old design! (sounded like it too







) It did have air con, but use of it sapped the power and also cost us an extra 5 rupees a mile!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Used to have a little car, then the roads round here ate it.

Any of the dozen or so camoflaged (water-filled) potholes I hit on the way home from work this evening would have swallowed that Tata whole.

If they're planning to drive it in India, they'll need to make it from girders.

They should market it in Europe as the next X-type http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7169681.stm


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Just found a pic of the convertible version that they are developing for the british market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg!!!!!!!!!!







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:

Seriously, the deprieciation on that must be hilariously bad.


----------

